# West Coast Pigeons for Adoption



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

I have some pigeons, outdoor aviary raised, not banded, that may need a home. San Francisco Bay Area preferred. Fully flighted, healthy. Not tame. Blue bars and checkers. Will ship to west coast only at my expense. Must be able to provide adequate shelter and veterinary care. Previous experience with birds as pets preferred. Falconers and hunters need not inquire.

Daniel


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in Pa and would love to have some new birds to my loft. thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Scuiry said:


> I have some pigeons, outdoor aviary raised, not banded, that may need a home. San Francisco Bay Area preferred. Fully flighted, healthy. Not tame. Blue bars and checkers. Will ship to west coast only at my expense. Must be able to provide adequate shelter and veterinary care. Previous experience with birds as pets preferred. Falconers and hunters need not inquire.
> 
> Daniel


How many birds do you have? Im looking for maybe 6 hopefully mated pairs, I used to have 23 birds years ago and have a large coop that is empty right now. I live on Orcas Island Washington. Thanks Gary


----------



## sfenoid (Jul 3, 2008)

I can also take 2 or 3 birds. I have large aviary with 4 birds in it..I live near Los Angeles


----------

